

The Internet of 2009 in numbers - dkasper
http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/01/22/internet-2009-in-numbers/

======
WingForward
"179,031,479 – Internet users in Latin America / Caribbean."

Statistics like these, with overstated and confusing precision, bug me. Why
not say 180 Million?

------
GHFigs
_1,73 billion – Internet users worldwide (September 2009)._

This is about how many people there were in the world 100 years ago.

------
dell9000
Staggering numbers:

Social media 126 million – The number of blogs on the Internet (as tracked by
BlogPulse). 84% – Percent of social network sites with more women than men.
27.3 million – Number of tweets on Twitter per day (November, 2009) 57% –
Percentage of Twitter’s user base located in the United States. 4.25 million –
People following @aplusk (Ashton Kutcher, Twitter’s most followed user). 350
million – People on Facebook. 50% – Percentage of Facebook users that log in
every day. 500,000 – The number of active Facebook applications.

~~~
veqon
other staggering numbers:

148,000 - New zombie computers created per day

81% - The percentage of emails that were spam

------
mrshoe
I bet the 10.3% of internet users in Latin America represent a bigger business
opportunity than the 14.6% in North America, due to the difference in market
saturation.

~~~
bretthoerner
What about difference in disposable income?

------
mixmax
Notice that there are 3 times as many internet users in Asia as in North
America. Food for thought.

~~~
ehsanul
Sure, but from a business perspective, those users in Asia may also be harder
to monetize, depending on your market and business model. Even Google
apparently had issues monetizing China, for instance, cyber-warfare and
censorship aside. But you're right, web startups should definitely be looking
more to Asia these days.

~~~
siong1987
It's hard but it isn't impossible:
<http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200707/shenzhen/3>

------
ewams
Did anyone else notice there are more Internet users than there are people on
this planet?

~~~
colonelxc
Approximately 6.8 billion people on the earth[1], versus the 1.7 billion
internet users.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_population>

